# George Swinnock on the covenant of mercy for shipwrecked creatures



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 3, 2019)

... The whole Scripture is ‘sincere milk,’ but this covenant [of grace] is the cream of it: all our mercies are contained in it, all our hopes are sustained by it, and our heaven is at last attained through it. ...

For more, see George Swinnock on the covenant of mercy for shipwrecked creatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

